# Ride on sprayer build.



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

I had been trying to figure out a way to build a sprayer for the last year. After seeing @Ware and @wardconnor custom sprayer builds on YouTube, it gave me the motivation to get mine going. I based it roughly off their designs along with my bosses z-spray. I had considered trying to do a folding boom but I finally decided trying to have two folding arms for only two nozzles was a little more than I needed. So I went with a two section, two nozzle setup instead. Here is my progress. I should have it done tonight though. Picked up the rest of my fittings, a new screen for my in line filter, and the switch to wire up the pump today. I'm hoping to have have H2O running through it this evening.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

One thing that I have noticed is that the pump pulses at high pressure, I am going to try a 3/4" feed hose to the pump to see if l that fixes the problem. Looks good.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't really plan on running over 40psi. Even that may be somewhat on the high side for me. I originally thought about going with 3/4" but my tank has a 1/2" sump built in. I guess if I have to I can drill a new hole and put a 3/4 bung in it. Any thoughts on the return placement on the tank? I'm thinking either on top or on the side toward the top of the curve.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good, but I'm pretty sure the discharge from your pump needs to be plumbed into the barbed elbow on the other end of your PRV assembly (far left side in the photo). The port you have it connected to (near the gray knob) should be the relief back to the tank.








Like this:


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

very nice. i have a @wardconnor inspired ride on sprayer that i fitted around my JD z225. did you consider putting the boom on the back of the mower so you arent driving through what you just sprayed?


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the catch. I thought about it on the back but I wanted to see my pattern. Plus it will be easier to spray into corners in front. I am going to test it with water and see how bad I get covered. I don't think it will be bad unless I start running high pressure stuff but we'll see. Do you guys have any issues with walking behind it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Have you filled the tank with water? It looks to be too much weight too far back. An option is not to get it full.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

BaggerVance said:


> I don't really plan on running over 40psi. Even that may be somewhat on the high side for me. I originally thought about going with 3/4" but my tank has a 1/2" sump built in. I guess if I have to I can drill a new hole and put a 3/4 bung in it. Any thoughts on the return placement on the tank? I'm thinking either on top or on the side toward the top of the curve.


Return can be anywhere but add a hose to return the water at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: I LIKE it!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What a fantastic build. That thing looks awesome.

I concur with @Ware about the pressure relief valve.

That John deere looks kind of like my old John deere 92 mower


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

I haven't filled it with water yet. I have been wondering about my bracket but I bolted it to the frame of the mower. So here is where I'm at...








Everything is hooked up and ready except for my switch. For some reason I am struggling with how to wire it up to the battery and the pump. Brain freeze.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Sweet. I think you'll be happy with the tank mounted on the back, I mounted one on the front of my zero turn and it can be pretty tough to steer with all that weight over the front caster wheels.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

I know it will spray. Just have to get my wiring figured out. 
. I filled the tank about half full and had no issues. I think I figured up if completely full it would only weigh 100# +/- a few. I don't know how you all felt when you got yours built, but I'm excited to put it to use.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

Got all my wiring figured out this afternoon and everything up and running. I mixed up a load of just straight humic and water to give it a test run and check my calibration. Well, I get 3 passes in on my front yard and go to reverse...nothing. Try to go forward and I start seeing smoke and smell rubber. My drive belt is shot, so now I get to replace that. Other than that it was running great.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

Finished product. 


While changing belts the deck had to be removed, I opted to leave it off for the time being. I got my first real spray run in today. After a couple test runs with humic and water to calibrate last week, I put it to the test today. I ran q4 herbicide on my yard (~10,000sf after some actual measuring) and my dad's yard (~13,500sf). I found with the nozzles and the speed I'm able to run, it's best to run two loads on each yard. Came out dang near perfect on each. I have found that I may need to put some type of guard on the front to keep overspray off my shoes, but other than that I am super happy with how it turned out.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome build, thanks for sharing! Any new updates?


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

Nothing new really. I had to get a trickle charger for the battery. The mower died on me the second time I ran it. Thankfully I was done spraying. I do need to get a cam lock fitting to put on the tank where my hose coming from the pressure relief valve goes in. That will allow me to take the tank and boom completely off if need be. Other than that it works how I was hoping it would.


----------

